# Shirts of Asia



## wizehop (Mar 8, 2016)

Saw this shirt today in Cambodia, had to pass it on. Unfortunately there are so many like this, but haven't made a point to get photos. Anyone else find some crazy ones?

"GOME PEOPLE YOU KNOM
WHERE DROPPED ON TREP
HEADS AS BABIES"


----------



## Chillawhile (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh how I miss SE Asia and the ridiculous signs and shirts like this... Anyone else encounter the Nazi fusions apparel like the Hitler teletubby or Ronald McHitler that are inexplicably popular around those parts? 








Just so it's clear, I am in no way supporting Nazis or anything of the sort... I just don't understand where this "fashion" statement came from.


----------



## Brother X (Mar 9, 2016)

Been a while since I've been to SE Asia, but yeah, the weird cultural blender of pop art there is awesome and terrifying at the same time.


----------

